# Honda Pilot smoke issue



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

arrow80 said:


> Good evening,
> 
> I am having issue with my car. It’s a 2009 Honda Pilot. In mid December while driving, all of the sudden I got the battery signal along with VTM signal. Somehow I was able to reach my destination and towed the car to pep boys. Got the battery changed along with another part.
> 
> ...


You have a stuck closed thermostat, that is boiling your coolant away.

Easy repair, if you have tools, otherwise, DO NOT drive it very far, or you will melt your engine.

That or you have a leaking head gasket, freeze plug out, bad waterpump, busted hose, radiator, heater core leak, and the list goes on.


ED


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Is it smoke or steam, have you lifted the bonnet to see where it is coming from?


----------



## LawrenceS (Oct 21, 2020)

arrow80 said:


> Good evening,
> 
> I am having issue with my car. It’s a 2009 Honda Pilot. In mid December while driving, all of the sudden I got the battery signal along with VTM signal. Somehow I was able to reach my destination and towed the car to pep boys. Got the battery changed along with another part.
> 
> ...


Your battery light probably turned on because the front rocker arm oil control valve is leaking oil onto the alternator and ended up killing it.

It sounds like steam not smoke, probably from a coolant leak that is spraying onto the engine/exhaust. Any mechanic should be able to identify the coolant leak(though I wouldn't really suggest pep boys).


----------

